# Plant Probs, Any Ideas?



## simpleron (Feb 12, 2006)

O.K. so im not sure where to post such a thing and this seemed as good a place as any. I really need some help here.

O.K. first i'll give some background on the plants and I have some pics aswell.
I have 6 plants they are in the 6th week of veg.They have been through many probs Its my first grow so im learning as I go. OG was a great help in getting them this far.

pH levels: around 6.8 
Medium: mirclegrow potting soil
Feeding: mirclegrow plant food 15-30-15,e-salt water (1tps per gallon) once week. Not that often with the e-salt.
watering: 3 times a week or as needed.
Lighting: Fluro lights a mix T8-T12 tube and cfl's a total of 280watts around 3 inches above plants and 1 on each side. I have a fan blowing into the light hood. Bag Seeds pretty good smoke though

Whats going on is these brown spots are starting on older growth at first just small spots then in a few days they are taking over the whole leaf eventually killing the leaf. I have clipped almost all old growth leafs off of one plant. Its not happening to all of my plants mostly just 1 of them. But now i have noticed it on another one. Here are some pics.
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=1575&stc=1 This is a leaf from the first plant that i noticed to have the problem.
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=1576&stc=1 another leaf from the same plant
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=1577&stc=1 a leaf that i have cut from the plant
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=1578&stc=1 another leaf that i have cut off
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=1579&stc=1 leaf i have noticed on a new plant
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=1580&stc=1 another leaf on the second plant
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=1583&stc=1 second plant that i have noticed the damage on
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=1582&stc=1 plant 1 before clipping damaged leafs
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=1584&stc=1 plant after clipping damaged leafs
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=1585&stc=1 light setup for now im working on a new setup should have it done soon.

I thought it might be a P problem all that i read on that seemed to point in that direction but the nutes i am feeding are kinda high in P. then i thought it could be a nute lockout couse of improper pH so i got a pH tester and it seems to be fine. So im at a lose. Any help would be greatly appreicated.


----------



## Mutt (Feb 12, 2006)

The miracle grow soil already has nutes that slow release. So by watering 1 a week with more mircale grow seems to me your over ferting it. MG says to water every 2 weeks with it. you doubled that by doing it every week.

I would flush the soil. and water with straight water for the next couple of waterings until the plant starts to recover.

In the future you should Invest in some good ferts like fox farm or something they will have less problems by balancing the nUts for the stage of growth its in.


----------



## simpleron (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks Mutt and I will take your advice on all of that. I did flush them about 2 days ago. So now i guess i'll have to wait and see what happens. Let me ask you this, I was planning on sending them into flowering next week. Do you think I should wait now? Probably till they get over this issue, you think? Also do you think that I should use different soil and if so what kind do you suggest? If im using MG potting soil should not use any ferts? Like I said this is my first grow so any helpwould be great. Thanks alot Mutt.


----------



## GanjaGuru (Feb 12, 2006)

Like Mutt said, your main problem is overfertilization.  Pre-fertilized soils are a bad idea for mj, which need lots of N during veg and very little N and lots of P during flowering.
-You're using a flowering (15-30-15) instead of a veg nutrient.  With a veg nutrient the first # (N or nitrogen) is always the highest of the 3.
-Miracle Grow products are the pitts.  Visit a hydro shop (or do a search and mail order) and pick up some quality nutrients, like Fox Farms.

Lighting: Side lights do very little for plants.  Like the sun, the light should be coming from above.
And you need more light.  Rule of thumb is 6,000+ lumens per sq/ft.  Flo's emit 75 lumens per watt.

Also, check the undersides of the leaves for spider mites.

My suggestions:
-Read a grow book.  It's better to have a full grasp on all aspects of growing pot.
-Build a growspace for your plants, an enclosed "room" of their own.  Be sure to install flo-thru ventilation.  Plus put in an oscillating fan for air distributuon and stem strength.
-Hang a 400-watt HPS above the plants.  It will pay for itself the very first harvest, more than doubling your yield.
-Get a pH meter and some pH down.
-Fill a 5-gal. bucket with water and set it outside (if possible) for several days to the the chlorine degrade before using.

Commentary:
The more time, effort and $ you put into growing pot, the greater your rewards will be.
The $ you spend on the upgrades I mentioned will be more than recouped with your first harvest.

Here's a great resource:
http://www.weedfarmer.com/cannabis/


----------



## simpleron (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks GanjaGuru for the suggestions. I dont think im really ready to go HPS yet and i have heard some good things about using fluro lights. Not as good as the things ive heard about HPS. Im just not in the postion yet to go with HPS. I will definitely be using a whole different soil and fert plan. I will be going today and getting some fox farm or evenly as good of a fert. what would you suggest for my soil choice? I do allow my water to sit out for a few days, so i have that one covered. I already have a pH meter and as I said my pH is around 6.7 to 7, from what I have read 6.5 to 7.5 is good. What do you suggest it should be? As far as the side lights go I just figured that the side lights would help the light penatrate better, i figure it cant hurt. According to the bulbs i am using they average 3000 lumens each so given that i have around 23,000 lumens right now with 8 sq/ft growing area, so I guess i am lacking some. I checked out that link you told me about it seems like I will gain much knowledge from that site and this one together. I joined ICmag last week but im still unable to post there, I have sent them a few e-mails about that, no response yet so I give up on them. Thanks alot for your input. I will do all that I can to better my grow situation and I will let you know how it turns out.


----------



## Mutt (Feb 12, 2006)

GanjaGuru said:
			
		

> Hang a 400-watt HPS above the plants. It will pay for itself the very first harvest, more than doubling your yield.
> -Get a pH meter and some pH down.


 
two cheaper HPS dealers
insidesun.com
http://www.e-conolight.com/Product/EFamily.asp

Don't use the aquarium type PH adjusters. get that from a hydro store. The aquarium ones contain sodium compounds that can build up in the soil. (salt is a by-product of living plants (plant shit)). In a bind I geuss use em. but make the investment. Like Ganja said. more $=better bud.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 12, 2006)

GanjaGuru said:
			
		

> -Miracle Grow products are the pitts.


 i use MIRACLE-GRO check out a close-up of my northern berry baby. however next grow i will be changing my soil mix.


----------



## GanjaGuru (Feb 12, 2006)

TBG,
that's a nutrient imbalance effect called "the claw".


----------



## skunk (Feb 12, 2006)

nice green plant brother. but im pretty sure youre leaves are not suppost to be curling down  like that also look like you may have a lil fert burn spot on your left leaf.


----------



## simpleron (Feb 12, 2006)

Heres 2 of the other plants in my grow. They are pretty healthy, I havnt seen any problems with 4 of the 6 these are probably my 2 most healthy. The first 1 had experianced a broken stalk early on when i was transplanting it from the first pot to the one its in now. The top leafs on the first one are as big as my hand, its around 8 inches tall, the second one is around 10 inches, the leafs arent quit as big. What i dont really get is that all of my plants are on the same ferts, in the same soil and under the same lights, yet two of them are not as healthy as the rest. Go figure. So what do you guys think about these two? Later and thanks for all the advice.


----------



## puffadder (Feb 15, 2006)

I lost a beautiful little lady whose symptoms started just like this. I am a novice at all this but, as near as I can tell, I think i might have killed her with excessive fertilizer.


----------

